# best trailerable blue water cruiser



## millyman01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Mac 22 now and have taken it to the Keys and Lake Michigan. I live in Wisconsin so any boat has to be trailerable. The S2 shoal draft looks good. I have 30 days vacation a year and would like to cruise the Carribbean. Help!


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

milly,

More information needed. Price limits, crew requirements, performance requirements, etc.


----------



## millyman01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well cheap I hope.One or two crew. Trailerable is most important.Actually I looked at Mac 26 but feel my 22 is just as good and storage on the 22 is better. But a stronger hull I feel might be important. Maybe I can plan around serious lumpy water. But you never know.I do worry about the swing keel failing in very rough water.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Hake Seward 26/30 seem to be reasonably seaworth and trailerable. Then again, a lot of folks trailer J105's legally under the 8.5' width by tilting them on the trailer! They are reasonably light, that a pickup can pull it. Granted you will want an 8lug SW or dually truck!

Reality is, also, what are you towing it with? Are you talking reasonably new, or older? Some of the older IOR 1/4 ton boats, ie Sanjuan 24, Cal T-4, or some not, ie Catalina 25, San juan has some 26-27' boats that are trailer able that could get from FL to the islands south with some weather planing. 

Some boats like a melges 32 have drop keels, that allow them to be trailered easy enough too, Certainly capable of off shore work......BUT, rather lacking in interior niceties. There is a whole slew of options in monohulls. 

Another option is an older Farrier 27 or equal style trimarans, trailerable at 8.5', but can move along in the low to mid teen range on good days. Way better than the 3-5 knots at best for a mid 20' mono hull! This can increase your range for a given day. 

Then comes budget. A Hake will be 20-30K minimum. An older 24' 1/4 ton ior style boat, you could probably find boat and trailer for $5G if you hunt around.....A J105 or melges 32 figure $80-100K, then a custom trailer at $10K...........

marty


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

Being an old shoe kinda guy, I like the Lyle Hess designed Falmouth Cutter 22 and Nor'sea 27, both trailerable but in the 25 to 50 k range. Less expensive are his Balboas and Montgomerys. Seaworthiness tends to have been one of Hess' priorities from what I've heard.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

For BEST, I second the Nor'Sea 27. Also consider Dana 24 (and other smaller PSC boats). Both are trailerable boats that have circumnavigated. I don't think you are going to realistically be able to cruise the caribbean on 30 days a year - maybe you could do the bahamas (but even that would be pushing it). I know people who have done the Bahamas in a Catalina 27 and similar boats. 

You really need to say what your price range is? What are your towing capabilities? Trailerable is a relative thing. Figure out what you actually plan on doing with the boat and buy a boat that can acomplish that goal. 
Also have you considered chartering? If you really want to see the caribbean on a limited timeline that is the way to go.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

A Cal 20 recently sailed to Hawaii. They can be had cheaply, too.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the best way to cruise the Caribbean with only 30 days available would be with a Macgregor 26 with a 50hp outboard on the back. Sorry, I couldn't resist. Just kidding. 

Seriously though, the Norsea 27 would be mt first choice for a trailerable offshore cruiser. Many have crossed oceans and Lyle Hess was a great designer (the Pardey's 2 boats were designed by Hess) The Falmouth cutter 22 would also be a good choice. Both are solid offshore capable boats that happen to be trailerable.

Tager - how's the new boat?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that there is a difference between a boat that can be transported on a trailer and a truly trailerable boat, which does not require anything but a proper boat ramp to launch the boat. Many of the boats mentioned above are boats that can be trailered, but not truly trailerable boats. 

The Corsair 36 trimaran is a good bluewater capable trailerable... expensive and big... but doesn't require anything more than a boat ramp to launch it. 

I'd also point out that you do not need a bluewater boat to make the hop from Florida to the Bahamas, as many coastal cruisers do that on a regular basis. You do need to have the patience to wait for the right weather window though. 

Finally, one of my boat's sister-ships started in Florida, went down into the Caribbean, first east, a bit south and then west...then crossed to Honduras and is currently in Rio Dulce, Guatemala. This was a 3500 NM trip in a trailerable sport trimaran. So it is doable in a small boat.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Live in Wisconsin, want to cruise the Caribbean, have 30 days vacation a year...

If it were me, I would keep the boat you got which works well for you there, and I would fly to Tortola and charter for two weeks, split the boat costs with another couple of people.

Next season, charter in Granada.

Next season, charter somewhere else...

yeah, it's gonna cost you half of $ 5K a trip to charter for two weeks..

But what's it going to do pull a trailer from Wisconsin to Florida, leave yer car and trailer in Florida and sail to.........???? How far can you really get into the Caribbean before you have to turn around and start thinking about your haul back from Florida to Wisconsin?

You could settle on just cruising the Bahamas.....but in that case, the boat you have will work just fine for that.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> If it were me, I would keep the boat you got which works well for you there, and I would fly to Tortola and charter for two weeks, split the boat costs with another couple of people.


I second 2Gringos opinion. I am considering the same thing. We have a Catalina 22 in Wisconsin. I am thinking of selling the C22 and getting a small/fun boat I can keep for free hoisted in my garage (Laser or whatever). Then spending the mooring fees saved on a yearly charter to warm places. Then you could sell the big towing truck and get a little Prius... unless you plan on stopping:laugher


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you looked at the WETA? Looks like a really fun garage boat.

Weta Marine - High Performance Family Trimarans

I'd probably buy one, but we are saving our cash for a Gemini..

we HAVE to cruise the Caribbean..


----------



## nissantwa (Sep 15, 2009)

*Trailerable*

Folks around my neighborhood trailer their Catalina 27's to Huntington lake for weekend sailing. Lots of stout stuff out there under 27'. There's a Catalina 25 on local craigslist for $2,300. (not saying these are bluewater cruisers, however at least one Catalina 27 has circumnavigated.) One note of caution. The trailers are a lot harder to find than the boats. If you could find a trailer first, then you can shop bargain in-water boats from owners tired of slip fees. Otherwise, try to get a boat/trailer combo. Do not buy the boat first and then go looking for a trailer.


----------



## GTOM (Mar 7, 2017)

Interesting topic. Unfortunately I live 400miles from the sea, but there are plenty of interesting lakes within 1 hour driving distance.
This gives me 4 alternatives:
1. I sail only on lakes, forget the Ocean = boooring
2. I sail only on the Ocean but be limited to ~3weeks a year = desperate
3. Buy, maintain and berth 2 boats = bankrupt

I'd like to take option #4, and get a small, trailerable boat that supports my little family on coastal day cruising while on holidays, maybe shorter (<100NM) passages. And of course countless weekends on different lakes. I know, a car ride+ferry costs a bit, but far from paying two berths/charter+a flight ticket.

My actual candidate is a Beneteau First 18. Any thoughts on it? I'd sail it in the Med and the Canaries (between the two I would take the ferry)


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I have no experience with First 18's but we traded in our big boat for a trailer sailer for pretty well exactly the reasons you stated above. We are 3 on a 21 footer, but our boat is probably smaller than a First 18, certainly lighter displacement (only 900 lbs). So far we've been very happy with the choice.

We haven't made any offshore hops, but for Rivers, canals, lakes and Bays I have confidence in the boat. We have no head on board, which limits our range a little bit.

I think experience/attitude might play a factor, some folks seem uneasy on small boats on big water, but other folks don't seem to pay it much attention.

We're (wife, 3 y.o. and myself) are heading out on a 16 day coastal cruise in a couple of weeks. We've figured out that for us, bringing a tent makes a big difference. We can all sleep on board no problem, but prefer the comfort of a 4 man tent when we can swing it.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Always interested in peoples thought processes. Certainly start out with whatever you can. Decide if launching/retrieving your boat every time you sail is acceptable in whatever boat you pick. If it is, GREAT, you are sailing! I found anything over 18 feet to be too much work to sail for a day sail, but that is just me... It worked out to be about 3 hours of work on my 22 footer, between launching and retrieving. So if you add 8 hours of sailing to that day, it makes for a long (fun) day. Now add foul weather to that. Not so fun. Nothing like unstepping a mast in 30 knot gusts, downpours, and lightning. Just saying. NOT that I ever did it 

As for an 18 footer for whatever size family... probably great for a day, maybe longer if you get along REAL well. But think of it is camping where you can never get out of the tent for long periods of time. Some people are great with it, others, well, not so much.

By the way, nice 7 year old thread revival.. still relevant of course.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

SHNOOL said:


> Decide if launching/retrieving your boat every time you sail is acceptable in whatever boat you pick. If it is, GREAT, you are sailing! I found anything over 18 feet to be too much work to sail for a day sail, but that is just me...


20 minutes in and 20 minutes out for me, 25 if you include the 1 mile drive to the boat launch.

Last week end I was solo, got a snag when one of the lazy Jack's got snagged in my throat halyard block while reefing. My solution? Threw my 5 lb anchor over the side, dropped the mast, pried out the snag with a screw driver, restepped mast, continued sailing. It was awesome. I should have filmed it.


----------



## GTOM (Mar 7, 2017)

Arcb said:


> 20 minutes in and 20 minutes out for me, 25 if you include the 1 mile drive to the boat launch.
> 
> Last week end I was solo, got a snag when one of the lazy Jack's got snagged in my throat halyard block while reefing. My solution? Threw my 5 lb anchor over the side, dropped the mast, pried out the snag with a screw driver, restepped mast, continued sailing. It was awesome. I should have filmed it.


yeah, I keep searching a french review on the first 18, which I am unable to find: "little boat, little problems" it says - cheap repairs, cheap upkeep, smaller sails to buy, even exempt from the Greek Cruising Tax - if I ever get there...

I completely understand, that I won't do a circumnavigation in a 20' vessel even though that's not completely unheard of...


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

GTOM said:


> yeah, I keep searching a french review on the first 18, which I am unable to find: "little boat, little problems" it says - cheap repairs, cheap upkeep, smaller sails to buy, even exempt from the Greek Cruising Tax - if I ever get there...
> 
> I completely understand, that I won't do a circumnavigation in a 20' vessel even though that's not completely unheard of...


While I am not sure about taking a First 18 where you want to go or even my boat, a First 235 but, a 235 will give you a nice little pocket cruiser that you can trailer. Though, getting the mast up will require work so doing that for a day sail really is not practical.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Check this out.


----------



## GTOM (Mar 7, 2017)

cb32863 said:


> While I am not sure about taking a First 18 where you want to go or even my boat, a First 235 but, a 235 will give you a nice little pocket cruiser that you can trailer. Though, getting the mast up will require work so doing that for a day sail really is not practical.


I am definitely looking at the "little longer" solutions as well. Besides the bargain-basement price of the first 18's (sometimes below 3k$ :eek) their light weight was the argument. One step up then I need to switch to a new car (my Octavia takes 1400kg/3086lbs, which is definitely short for the 1.3ton 235 + a ~quarter ton lightweight trailer) and get a "BE" class drivers licence. Neither options are off the table, but needs a bit of thinkering...


----------

